# Angeln in Ungarn



## Frank (5. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

Nach vielen Jahren Ostsee- und Norwegenangelei beuge ich mich meiner Familie und wir fahren nächstes Jahr im Sommer in den warmen Süden. Ungarn soll sehr zweckmäßig und günstig sein. 
Ich werde versuchen mein Waller- und Hechtglück herauszufordern.
Hier meine Fragen an die Experten für das Angeln in Ungarn:
- Sicher benötigt man irgend eine Lizenz, wo erhalte ich die?
- Sicher kann man in Ungarn auch vom Boot angeln. Giebt es Beschränkungen für eine max. PS- Zahl für bootsführerscheinfreies Fahren, so wie bei uns?

Das Angelgebiet soll der Theißstausee oder Fadd Dombori werden.

Schon im Voraus den besten Dank für Eure Bemühungen.


----------



## grünfüssler (5. November 2003)

am theisstausee bekommst du deine angelkarte in tizafüred im ortsansässigen angelladen an der hauptstrasse.
alle boote die du am stausse mieten kannst(20€/tag)sind mit "offiziell"5 ps ausgestattet.
sind aber stärker 
von vorteil ist es in jedem fall wenn du dir auf einem der grossen campingplätze am theissee den staatlichen fischereischein besorgst(5 €)
dann bekommst du deine tages/wochen/monatskarten zum "einheimischenpreis (50%) billiger.
gruss fussel


----------



## gismowolf (5. November 2003)

Hallo Frank ! Es ist zwar schon länger als 10 Jahre her,daß ich
in Ungarn gefischt habe,aber damals war die Fischerei dort vor allem im Theiß-Stausee und unterhalb des Kraftwerkes Kisköre
das NON PLUS ULTRA der Fischerei für mich und meine Freunde.
Die Fischerei-Erlaubnisscheine besorgte der Inhaber des Angelshops in Thizafüred oder man konnte den auch auf jedem Gemeindeamt lösen.Nachstehend der erste link zur info über die Fischerei und der zweite link zegt Dir eine Ungarnkarte,die Dir
Ungarn sehr nahe bringt.
http://www.geocities.com/attacca.geo/frame1.html
http://lazarus.elte.hu/moterkep/


----------



## sebastian (5. November 2003)

Was ich weis kann man da für sehr wenig geld fischen. Der Onkel meines Cousins kauft dort nur eine Tageskarte und fischt eine Woche wenn wer kommt macht das nix. Es gibt Jahre da fangen sie nix und es gibt Jahre da hatten sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen.
Amur Karpfen von 14-16kg Hechte mit 5 kg usw. und es ist ein riesiger Schottersee.


----------



## sebastian (5. November 2003)

ich frag mal wo der ist


----------



## Frank (8. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

Vielen Dank


----------



## Joachim Krüger (9. November 2003)

Ich angle seit Jahren im Bezirk Somogy. Das ist südlich vom Plattensee. Da gibt es genügend Gewässer mit gutem
Fischbestand. Ich habe für diese Gewässer auch ein Angelprospekt verfasst mit allen notwendigen Informationen.
Das kann ich dir bei Bedarf zumailen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

